

Ask HN: What was the cool flipping credit card form posted recently? - dustyreagan

About a month ago, someone posted a project of a credit card form that you could flip over to enter the security code. I forgot to save the link to that project. Does anyone remember this, and can you share the link?
======
alixr
Skeuocard

[http://kenkeiter.com/skeuocard/](http://kenkeiter.com/skeuocard/)

~~~
dustyreagan
That's it! Thanks! :)

~~~
simantel
And the HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6143604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6143604)

------
ericfode12
(Bank) Simple released a new payment form that was kinda like that a week or
two ago.

